# I shattered my iPhone today



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This wasn't just a little drop, the thing is blown up. So I'm getting a new phone. Or mobile device or whatever. 

So what should I buy to replace it? 

(Money really isn't an object if the value is there.)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sympathy.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

My advice: the cheapest one you can get, that can do nothing but phone and send text messages. You'll be surprised how much time it frees up, and how much more sociable you become.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have the 4s. They haven't been able to sell me on the 5 yet. The 5c has an extra row of icons (whoopy!) and a crappy plastic housing. The 5s returns to the metal housing and added the fingerprint identity sensor... which I quite like. It seems a more rapid means of keeping others out of your phone... which I need as a teacher. Still the iPhone 6 release is just around the corner. Seriously, I stuck with the 4s because I really don't use all the bells and whistles on the phone all that often when I have the iPad Mini.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

brianvds said:


> My advice: the cheapest one you can get, that can do nothing but phone and send text messages. You'll be surprised how much time it frees up, and how much more sociable you become.


Well, I guess I'm kind of going to try that. I'm getting a used phone!

The main reason I like that idea is that I'm a cheap SOB. My family gives me a hard time about it, like, "Why don't you just buy a (whatever)?" But in my mind I'm constantly like, "Bottled water? Really? Because tap water isn't expensive enough already?" If not for my wife, I would wear duct-taped shoes, saying, "Hey, socks dry out."

But... when I'm on amazon looking at certain CDs, I'm like, "$22 plus shipping. That's reasonable for a CD. I'm really not satisfied with the six recordings of Bach's violin concertos that I already have."

So a used phone is perfect. I'd never thought about this particular way to have more money for CDs.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm completely with Brianvds. Constantly surrounded by people on smartphones. Wife, kids, friends, collegues, students. I'm beginning to hate the things.
8 years with this one, it survived the washingmachine twice and a drop from a scaffolding. Try that with them whimsy IPhones.
Old Nokias are even better. 
As Public Enemy said: don't believe the hype!

View attachment 50025


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3 mini here. Posting this with it....I dont do apple stuff apart from the fruit. (Yet I have to at college !)


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

My mother didn't understand how her Samsung Galaxy SII functions, so she gave it to me. It is a fine phone. I am usually logistical and minimalistic in messaging, preferring actual conversations. The only other thing I do on it is read -- I have almost finished my eBook of _Thomas and Jane Welsh Carlyle: Portait of a Marriage_; when I have finished it, I will start reading a Dutch translation of the Lyrical Ballads and a Penguin selection of various writings by William Hazlitt. I have no safety on it whatsoever; I don't mind other people taking it and looking through it. I have nothing to hide. They always look for embarrassing conversations (not to be found), porn (not to be found), silly pictures (none to be found), odd music (.. in their eyes, sure), or odd memos. Notes are present, but they are not too interesting:

"Burke: Letters to a Noble Lord"
"An arsenal for manufacturing revolutionary weapons; a breeding-ground of revolutionary ideas; a volcano of sedition; a nursery of riot; a slaughterhouse of Christianity."
"Thomas Clarkson: 'a true apostle of human redemption"


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I have the LG2 and the newer version is getting very good reviews. It's large but doesn't look like I'm holding a laptop to my ear while talking. The battery life and memory are amongst the highest rated on the market. The biggest downside, and it's a huge one, is the generic, one size fits all charging cable. It's the same cable that charges most androids, kindles, blackberries, and numerous other gadgets. I often get a message telling me to use the cable that came with the phone, for faster charging, even though I am. Apple products always seem to have a better fit with charging cables and are therefore more dependable. The Android charger feels loose and weak and sometimes won't even charge at all, even though the phone indicates differently. Having said all this, I must agree with previous posters. Cheap and used, if that's an option. Make calls and receive calls. I've been told that's what phones were originally intended for. Sounds right.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Another vote for buy whatever's 'cheap and cheerful'.

There's a lot of snobbery attached to phones - often a status symbol for the insecure. Or to help label oneself due to a lack of personality or character. A phone is a phone. It's nothing special. Except for my phone. My phone is special. I made it myself from a tree I chopped down and a bear I trapped and skinned. _Bearphone_.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

A cheap phone and an iPad would be ideal imo.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Commiserations... and Congratulations!


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> A cheap phone and an iPad would be ideal imo.


Or in my case a free phone and a (not so cheap) tablet


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife just ditched her ancient cell phone and got an HTC One M8. That's the one with everything. Now she's just like everybody else, slightly hunched forward staring at the screen as she taps and swipes, oblivious. O brave new world!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I still have a flip phone they will not steal it as much as the iphones.I keep the internet & phones seperate i rather not browse online in the stree


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The new (used) phone is up and running. Praise Apple, everything important has been restored and transferred perfectly!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Nazis burned books and I disapproved. In the USA they should shatter cell phones and I approve.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The new (used) phone is up and running. Praise Apple, everything important has been restored and transferred perfectly!

Indeed! A couple of months back my i-Pad had a bad run-in with a bottle of Dr. Pepper. Everything was restored: notes on the notepad, contacts, apps, pictures, etc... I use the i-Pad all the time. The 99-cent GPS app perfectly talked me all the way from Cleveland to Nags Head, North Carolina and back while my brother-in-law invested in a $200 GPS for his and his wife's car. I carry all the reference pictures with me to the painting studio that normally would cost hundreds of dollars to print up off the printer... and if I need to flip or otherwise edit an image I have a 99-cent editing app that works perfectly for my needs. I can carry a slew of CDs worth of music to work or the studio and plug it into Bose speakers that sound better than the boom box I used for years (and it keeps my techno-phobic studio mate from playing with it when I'm not there. I am able to most of what I can do on the desktop... including posting to Talk Classical with a tablet the size of an average book (and quite a bit thinner).


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to buy a smartphone so that my phone and my iv-hookup for audiobooks can be one in the same device.  I use my Kindle Fire almost solely for audiobooks, and some music.

Maybe then, my parents won't bug me about keeping my phone fully charged. They seem to think that if I don't, I will be kidnapped by a serial killer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

marinasabina said:


> I want to buy a smartphone so that my phone and my iv-hookup for audiobooks can be one in the same device.  I use my Kindle Fire almost solely for audiobooks, and some music.
> 
> Maybe then, my parents won't bug me about keeping my phone fully charged. They seem to think that if I don't, I will be kidnapped by a serial killer.


One good thing I can say about the iPhone. It charges up so fast! My iPad takes forever-hours and hours to fully charge.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

hpowders said:


> One good thing I can say about the iPhone. It charges up so fast! My iPad takes forever-hours and hours to fully charge.


About how long does your iPad take to charge? My Kindle takes about 4 hours.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

marinasabina said:


> About how long does your iPad take to charge? My Kindle takes about 4 hours.


The same, around four hours.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

With my iPhone and iPad I'm happy even though I have the same problems to communicate with other cheaper phones. However, should consider that communications in Argentina are a disaster. I also had a Samsung Note 1 and 3. These had the advantage of its large screen and this is good to browse Internet but in other hand, that size is uncomfortable to insert it into the pocket of the pants.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

The duration and the battery charging is the enemy to beat for the future.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Marcel said:


> With my iPhone and iPad I'm happy even though I have the same problems to communicate with other cheaper phones. However, should consider that communications in Argentina are a disaster. I also had a Samsung Note 1 and 3. These had the advantage of its large screen and this is good to browse Internet but in other hand, that size is uncomfortable to insert it into the pocket of the pants.


When I was in Córdoba, Argentina, Claro seemed to be the most popular service, and Blackberries were still more popular than iPhones. ¿Es lo mismo en Buenos Aires?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> One good thing I can say about the iPhone. It charges up so fast! My iPad takes forever-hours and hours to fully charge.


Make sure you're using a 2-amp charger with your iPad! Otherwise it will take forever to charge. It should have come with one.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> When I was in Córdoba, Argentina, Claro seemed to be the most popular service, and Blackberries were still more popular than iPhones. ¿Es lo mismo en Buenos Aires?


Currently, Samsung is taking much advantage to all. BlackBerry I believe that he is being far behind. I think that they are thus: 1. Samsung. 2. iPhone. 3. Motorola. 4. Nokia. 5. Blackberry. In terms of networks, Cordoba must be so bad as Buenos Aires. Here it is said that Argentina is in the 2G era, while the world already reached 4G and South Korea 5G.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Marcel said:


> Currently, Samsung is taking much advantage to all. BlackBerry I believe that he is being far behind. I think that they are thus: 1. Samsung. 2. iPhone. 3. Motorola. 4. Nokia. 5. Blackberry. In terms of networks, Cordoba must be so bad as Buenos Aires. Here it is said that Argentina is in the 2G era, while the world already reached 4G and South Korea 5G.


The worst thing here are the 'microinterruptions', i.e., short, but frequent!, interruptions in the internet connections (at least in Fibertel). I also experienced something similar in cell phone calls, but I live on the 20th floor of my building, so I will give them the benefit of the doubt...

Do you have these microinterruptions there in BsAs?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

science said:


> This wasn't just a little drop, the thing is blown up. So I'm getting a new phone. Or mobile device or whatever.
> 
> So what should I buy to replace it?
> 
> (Money really isn't an object if the value is there.)


6 comes out today/real soon. I would get the 6.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Only get this if you want others to think you're amazing.


----------

